# The Appetizer Thread!



## random3434 (Nov 21, 2011)

OK good folks of the USMB,,let's share some recipes for appetizers, since the Holidays are here and who doesn't love a tasty app? 

I need some new ideas, I always bring the same thing to family functions, any yummy stuff out there from my peeps?


----------



## California Girl (Nov 21, 2011)

You can eat apps? I did not know that! I shall order a few from RIM immediately and let you know what they taste like.


----------



## Vaard (Nov 21, 2011)

this is my wife and i's favorite appetizer... it is pulled off allrecipes.com and is amazing......

Artichoke Stuffed Mushrooms 

1 tablespoon olive oil
1 onion, chopped
24 mushrooms, stems removed and chopped
salt and ground black pepper to taste
1 (12 ounce) jar marinated artichoke hearts, drained and chopped
1 (8 ounce) package cream cheese, softened
2 tablespoons sour cream
1 cup shredded Italian cheese blend
2 tablespoons grated Parmesan cheese
1/2 teaspoon garlic salt, or to taste
Directions
1.Preheat an oven to 350 degrees F (175 degrees C). Prepare a baking sheet with cooking spray. 
2.Heat the olive oil in a skillet over medium heat; cook the onions and mushroom stems in the hot oil until the onion is translucent, about 5 minutes; season with salt and pepper. Transfer the mixture to a large bowl; add the artichoke hearts, cream cheese, sour cream, Italian cheese blend, and Parmesan cheese. Season with salt, pepper, and garlic salt. Stir the mixture until ingredients are evenly distributed. Stuff the mushroom caps with the mixture. Arrange the stuffed mushrooms on the prepared baking sheet. 
3.Bake in the preheated oven until the filling begins to bubble, about 20 minutes. 



cut a small slice off the bottom of the mushroom to keep them from tipping over while cooking.......

i add crumbled bacon to the recipe, sprinkle with panko crumbs and broil the last 2 mins to get them crispy.......


----------



## California Girl (Nov 21, 2011)

Spiced pears with blue cheese. De-lic-ious!


----------



## Ringel05 (Nov 21, 2011)




----------



## syrenn (Nov 21, 2011)

Echo Zulu said:


> OK good folks of the USMB,,let's share some recipes for appetizers, since the Holidays are here and who doesn't love a tasty app?
> 
> I need some new ideas, I always bring the same thing to family functions, any yummy stuff out there from my peeps?





Sliced of french baguette
Thin slice of Parmesan cheese. 

And a small dollop of THIS!!!!!  Black truffle pate!


----------



## del (Nov 21, 2011)

Echo Zulu said:


> OK good folks of the USMB,,let's share some recipes for appetizers, since the Holidays are here and who doesn't love a tasty app?
> 
> I need some new ideas, I always bring the same thing to family functions, any yummy stuff out there from my peeps?



as long as it comes out of a fry-o-lator, i'm good with it


----------



## Sherry (Nov 21, 2011)

Tortilla pinwheels...roll up whatever ingredients you desire.


----------



## AVG-JOE (Nov 21, 2011)

Echo Zulu said:


> *The Appetizer Thread!*



What, is ESCARGOT?!?  















Culinary proof that *anything* soaked in butter and garlic can be eaten.


----------



## xotoxi (Nov 21, 2011)

I like to eat the tender meat of any baby animal that has been soaked in the creamy milk of it's own mother.


----------



## syrenn (Nov 21, 2011)

AVG-JOE said:


> Echo Zulu said:
> 
> 
> > *The Appetizer Thread!*
> ...







The escargot is only the means of getting more butter and garlic into your mouth. Dont be dissing the escargots.


----------



## Big Black Dog (Nov 21, 2011)

BBD'S Nearly World-Famous Whore de Vores:

Open up a can of Vienna Sausages.
Slice each sausage into a little wheel about 1/4 inch thick.
Take the little Vienna Sausage wheel and place on a soda cracker.
Lay soda cracker/Vienna Sausage Whore de Vore out on an Elvis tv tray.
Best served with Jack Daniels.
Prep time - about 5 minutes.
Serves 10 to 12.


----------



## AVG-JOE (Nov 21, 2011)

Mom's Peanut Butter Fudge.

3 cups sugar
4 cups peanut butter (crunchy or creamy - chefs choice)
1 cup milk - whole preferred.  Spend the dime, don't use the 2% or skim - the calories don't matter 'cause with that much sugar and peanut butter, the texture and flavor is simply more important.

Heat the sugar and milk in a large sauce pan - you'll need one with room for the peanut butter, and boiling sugar/milk bubbles up quite a bit, and you have to let it bubble for 10+ minutes, until it reaches the candy making temperature of a 'soft ball'.  Stir a LOT while bringing to a boil, lower the heat and stir almost constantly while it bubbles up to a soft ball.

While you're cooking the sugar/milk candy base, heat the peanut butter for a minute and a half on high in the microwave. eek:  always use glass!  Scoop it out of the plastic jar and heat it up in glass!)  If needed, give it another zap, the consistency should become hot and fluid, but not glowing red like lava.

The other thing to do during the cook is to generously grease, with genuine real dairy butter, a baking pan, pie pan, cupcake dish or other shallow tool big enough to hold 4 cups of peanut butter and 3 cups of sugar, that's not plastic and suitable for handling food.

After the candy base heats to a soft ball consistency, pour/scrape the hot peanut butter into the oversize sauce pan, kill the heat and start stirring like you mean it.  Use a wooden spoon, the plastic one will melt.  You have to thoroughly mix the peanut butter into the candy base and get it poured / pressed into the pre-greased receptacle before it stiffens up on you.  Be quick!

Semi Sweet chocolate chips can be added any time after the peanut butter goes into the candy base, when you're stirring your ass off.  It helps to have a friend.  Add them early to melt them in and make it true chocolate-peanut butter fudge, add them at the end or line the pan before the pour to make a chocolate chip style fudge.  Leave them out if you're a peanut butter purist.  That's what I love about 21st Century America.


----------



## strollingbones (Nov 21, 2011)

i am going with brie and x sharp cheddar and fruits...dates, berry, apples, pears


----------



## del (Nov 21, 2011)

do you roll the dates in powdered sugar?


----------



## AVG-JOE (Nov 21, 2011)

del said:


> do you roll the dates in powdered sugar?



Only if they're in to it.


----------



## Ringel05 (Nov 22, 2011)

> Show Stopper Penguins
> 
> 1 can Jumbo black olives
> 1 can Small (or Medium) black olives
> ...



Cutest Appetizer Ever | City Wife, Country Life


----------



## Unkotare (Nov 22, 2011)

Echo Zulu said:


> OK good folks of the USMB,,let's share some recipes for appetizers, since the Holidays are here and who doesn't love a tasty app?
> 
> I need some new ideas, I always bring the same thing to family functions, any yummy stuff out there from my peeps?



Raw horse meat in a little Ponzu sauce with some nice hot sake.


----------



## koshergrl (Nov 23, 2011)

I catered a party for my sister once and I made spanakopita!

Sorry, no recipe...I think I used a recipe off the internet, or maybe from a cookbook.

It was yummy though....

I also made salmon mousse, chicken liver pate (o.m.g...best stuff EVER...) served with high end crackers...garlic/butter barbecued shrimp...yum....I don't remember what else. Lots of different types of cookies.

Little tiny sammies with no crusts are always fun too...oh and some sort of thin meat spread with cream cheese, rolled around a sliver of green onion and sliced.

I saw some funny little tartlets made with refrigerated pie crust dough, poked into cupcake molds and filled with yummy things...like roast beef, horse radish, and an asparagus spear; apple and cheese, etc. so on and so forth. I'm big on pastry.


----------



## Unkotare (Nov 23, 2011)

koshergrl said:


> I catered a party for my sister once and I made spanakopita!
> .





I hope you used a tissue to clean up.


----------



## Sarah G (Nov 23, 2011)

Sherry said:


> Tortilla pinwheels...roll up whatever ingredients you desire.



I love those dang things.  I'm up making a couple of sides to take home with me this afternoon but no appetizers.

I don't know the type of crowd you have but my daughter makes beer dip for pretzels that goes pretty fast:

Ingredients:


16oz Softened Cream Cheese 

2 cup Finely Shredded Cheddar Cheese 

1 pkg Dry Ranch Dressing Mix 

½ cup Beer, plus or minus depending on the consistency you desire 

 Seasoned Salt, to taste 


Directions:

Mix all ingredients, and allow to chill. Serve with small pretzels. 

Helpful Tips:

This is one of those recipes that when the party is over, you have a clean bowl! Also, be sure and have the recipe available because everyone will want it. ***Note - the longer this chills, the better (so flavors can mix). However, before serving, let it sit out for a few minutes to soften.


----------



## Sarah G (Nov 23, 2011)

Ringel05 said:


> > Show Stopper Penguins
> >
> > 1 can Jumbo black olives
> > 1 can Small (or Medium) black olives
> ...



Very cute.  Love black olives too.


----------



## High_Gravity (Nov 23, 2011)

Deviled eggs.


----------



## masquerade (Nov 23, 2011)

My husband is making some sausage and cheese stuffed cherry peppers.


----------



## masquerade (Nov 23, 2011)

Ringel05 said:


> > Show Stopper Penguins
> >
> > 1 can Jumbo black olives
> > 1 can Small (or Medium) black olives
> ...



Oh M Geee .... those are wicked cute!!!!


----------



## masquerade (Nov 23, 2011)

More of a fun dessert than an appetizer. 
Ringel's Show Stopper Penguins reminded me of my little army of snowmen so I thought I'd share.  I haven't made these in several years.  Too bad, cuz they too are wicked cute.


----------



## koshergrl (Nov 23, 2011)

Good heavens eating one of those would be like 220 volts straight to the heart!


----------



## koshergrl (Nov 23, 2011)

Makes my heart fibrillate just looking at them...


----------



## random3434 (Nov 23, 2011)

Sherry said:


> Tortilla pinwheels...roll up whatever ingredients you desire.



I made these about a few hours ago...I used:

Cream Cheese
Ranch Dressing
Green Chilis
Diced Cheeses
Diced Tomatoes
Seasoned Salt
Salt and Pepper

Stir all up, wrap in the flour torts and cut into slices....

Yum.



*(Of course you carnivores could add ham or chicken to all of this ^^ too)


----------

